

Bomb Details Emerge in Boston Inquiry - shiftpgdn
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/17/us/officials-investigate-boston-explosions.html?hp

======
rikacomet
I hope justice is served soon. And more than that, those who were injured
recover sooner. I really liked the atlantic news article, that terror is about
being terrified, we need to keep calm, and stay tight. __ Prayers from a
Indian Muslim

------
omarali
How did they make the "pressure cookers" go off only 15 seconds apart?

------
notatoad
the use of the term "pressure cooker" seems somewhat unfortunate after i just
finished reading this: <http://what-if.xkcd.com/40/>

~~~
sp332
That XKCD is creative, I guess, but you don't have to get creative for a steam
boiler to be dangerous. This just happened 10 days ago
[http://www.wmur.com/news/nh-news/3-UNH-students-burned-
from-...](http://www.wmur.com/news/nh-news/3-UNH-students-burned-from-burst-
boiler-pipe/-/9857858/19647770/-/11lujfl/-/index.html)

